# Road&Track Performance Model 3 Test



## teslarob (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice review! Not faster than 3.5 0-60 though, which was a little strange. Track Mode is lots of fun, and they agreed 
https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/road-tests/a22625274/tesla-model-3-performance-track-test/

One of the test cars looks familiar, since it was in my garage 2 weeks ago!


----------



## artsci (Jun 29, 2018)

teslarob said:


> Nice review! Not faster than 3.5 0-60 though, which was a little strange. Track Mode is lots of fun, and they agreed
> https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/road-tests/a22625274/tesla-model-3-performance-track-test/
> 
> One of the test cars looks familiar, since it was in my garage 2 weeks ago!
> View attachment 12574


Just read the review. It can't get much better. I don't have plans to track my Model 3 but wow!


----------



## Sean Murray (Jul 4, 2018)

R and T review was awesome. I was hoping it was a little faster in the 1/4 mile though. Maybe they will do a software upgrade?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Sean Murray said:


> I was hoping it was a little faster in the 1/4 mile though.


12.07s is really good.

A P100D takes 10.64s
A P85D takes 11.6s
A P85 takes 12.4s
A Dodge Hellcat takes 11.7s

And that was on stock tires, and probably not on a prepped dragstrip. Put some wider, stickier tires on it, run it on a proper drag strip, and I bet it will do better.


----------



## Sean Murray (Jul 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> 12.07s is really good.
> 
> A P100D takes 10.64s
> A P85D takes 11.6s
> ...


Oh yeah, there's no question it's fast. I was just hoping to see like 11.7 to remove all doubt from the BMW M3 comparison (and also to get a faster car than my current one). You're right, perhaps with lighter wheels and stickier tires you could shave a couple of tenths. But from the looks of it it's clear that it may be way faster around a track. It's weird they didn't post the lap time and gave some disclaimer about the track being wet momentarily.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Interesting that the power trails off after 3 to 4 laps. 

I wonder if this has to do with the older motor design powering the front since the rear motor is the new design that doesn’t overheat?

That being said I’d be curious if a long range with suspension, brake, and tire upgrades can lap nearly as quick but more consistently with the advantage that power won’t go into limp mode and carrying 220 lbs less weight over the front axles.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

PandaM3 said:


> NewInteresting that the power trails off after 3 to 4 laps.


They also said the power letting up was equivalent to driver error, so not like it was a noticeable difference, but a minute fraction of a difference.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

PandaM3 said:


> Interesting that the power trails off after 3 to 4 laps.
> 
> I wonder if this has to do with the older motor design powering the front since the rear motor is the new design that doesn't overheat?
> 
> That being said I'd be curious if a long range with suspension, brake, and tire upgrades can lap nearly as quick but more consistently with the advantage that power won't go into limp mode and carrying 220 lbs less weight over the front axles.


They said the power didn't fall off much, I doubt a LR could beat it. The dual motors can dissipate more heat with double the surface area. The cooling for the electrics is shared with the A/C so I wonder if the Road and Track crew turned off the A/C? Because that's how you would get the best sustained performance.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> They also said the power letting up was equivalent to driver error, so not like it was a noticeable difference, but a minute fraction of a difference.


As anyone that tracks their cars know... 2-3 seconds is like an eternity per lap.

I agree, I don't think a long range will beat a performance on the track, but I bet with proper tires, suspension, brakes it can be slower than the performance at full power but consistently faster than the performance at decreased power and consistent on the track.

Actually thinking about it... the rear permanent magnent motor is better for long duration high power (like the race track). The front motor is an older induction motor design that's is made for drag racing... so that's where the heat is coming from.

What Tesla can pushe as a software update is to keep the front motor at lower power to keep the handling characteristics and torque vectoring on the track while keeping power from overheating... then implementing push to pass where the front motor goes into 100% power for 15 seconds for passing on straights or out of turns.

Here is how I'd make it work if I was an engineer
1) turn on track mode
2) this limits front induction motor power to keep things from heating up but keeps it on for the front and rear torque vectoring.
3) uses right steering wheel button for push to pass since on the track you're not going to need voice commands/ autopilot distance control/ autopilot speed changes
4) hitting they button gives you 100% power out of the front to do as you wish. Do you want to use up all the power on the first 3 to 4 Laps prematurely? Go ahead and hit they button as much as you want. Or do you want to strategize and hit the button towards the end as the ice cars are starting to overheat... then hit it less.

I'd even ad a second mode... time attack mode... this prettt much functions the way it is now... front motor with 100% power for 3-4 laps.

It's like virtual nos.

That being said if Tesla uses this strategy on a software update you all heard it here first... I expect Elon to upgrade my Long Range model 3 to a Performance model for coming up with this idea... push to pass.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

PandaM3 said:


> I agree, I don't think a long range will beat a performance on the track, but I bet with proper tires, suspension, brakes it can be slower than the performance at full power but consistently faster than the performance at decreased power and consistent on the track.


I strongly doubt that and there is no evidence that supports that. The Performance Model 3 should be consistently faster than the LR Model 3, even in extended hot-lapping, because the Performance has more ability to dissipate heat with its two motors.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> I strongly doubt that and there is no evidence that supports that. The Performance Model 3 should be consistently faster than the LR Model 3, even in extended hot-lapping, because the Performance has more ability to dissipate heat with its two motors.


Check out the mountain pass build thread... Sasha says he can lap consistently all day since the rear motor is permanent magnet which is good for long duration + high power and front motor is good for draft racing since it's an induction design which makes more heat.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

PandaM3 said:


> Check out the mountain pass build thread... Sasha says he can lap consistently all day since the rear motor is permanent magnet which is good for long duration + high power and front motor is good for draft racing since it's an induction design which makes more heat.


I saw that. I think what you are seeing is two different people (Sash and R&T) characterizing the performance hit of two different cars, two different ways. Sasha said the LR doesn't slow down but a small amount and R&T is saying the effect in the Performance version is minor (to paraphrase). But a "minor" slowdown in a very fast car is still faster than a small slowdown in a not so fast car.

Dollars to donuts no similarly prepped Model 3 LR can beat a Performance Model 3 on the track.


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

Sean Murray said:


> Oh yeah, there's no question it's fast. I was just hoping to see like 11.7 to remove all doubt from the BMW M3 comparison (and also to get a faster car than my current one). You're right, perhaps with lighter wheels and stickier tires you could shave a couple of tenths. But from the looks of it it's clear that it may be way faster around a track. It's weird they didn't post the lap time and gave some disclaimer about the track being wet momentarily.


Here you go 11.8s.


----------



## Sean Murray (Jul 4, 2018)

Mayhem said:


> Here you go 11.8s.


Nice. "Just testing the model 3 PERFOORRRMANNCEEE!"


----------

